# Antoine Brumel wrote the prettiest most powerfull Missa,im categotic in verdict



## deprofundis

I would lisen to a lot of mass, lately, but no onr like Brumel impressed me that mutch
Lisen i have 3 missa from this key composer of renaissance and they blown away wworld 
most fameous mass like, around is halo of light, the mass are splendid in Brumel each of his missa
is divine never boring always captivating, no wonder hee was heerald has in the same level of
Josquin desprez, perhaps now i like Brumel more Josquin.

have a good day the folks of TC your centric pal the profundis :tiphat:


----------



## david johnson

i'll have to check this out.


----------



## Ariasexta

The generation of Josquin is often very tuneful and suave polyphonic. From Cipriano(1516-1565) polyphony started to become highly chromatic and dissonant, at almost the same time Claude Le Jeune also started experimenting with Musique Measuree, whence polyphony began to become less tuneful and more complex.


----------

